# '10 Specialized Allez Elite Compact comparisons?



## high_contrast (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm shopping around for my first road bike to use for weekend rides and 1 or 2 triathlons a year. So far I've test rode:

1) Giant 2011 TCR 1
2) Giant 2011 Defy 1
3) Cannondale 2011 CAAD10 5
4) Trek 2011 2.1
5) Specialized 2010 Allez Elite Compact

As a newbie rider I found no difference between the first 4 but after I test rode the Specialized right after the CAAD10 I had a weird feeling that it was the bike for me. I didn't want to get off of it. Is it because the Allez is slightly more relaxed than the TCR or CAAD10? I also test rode the Syanpse and felt that was very comfortable as well, albeit it's a more endurance bike.

The LBS has one '10 Allez Elite Compact in my size for $1379 Canadian - is that overpriced considering the US retail was $1300. They told me they retailed it for $1600 last year. I understand that I shouldn't try to negotiate much on current year bikes but how much should I expect to knock off for a last year's model, assuming I need to buy the newbie "works" package as well? This is the bike in question: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45685&eid=4350

My other question, are there any other bikes like the Allez I should test ride before making my decision?

Thanks all!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

high_contrast said:


> I'm shopping around for my first road bike to use for weekend rides and 1 or 2 triathlons a year. So far I've test rode:
> 
> 1) Giant 2011 TCR 1
> 2) Giant 2011 Defy 1
> ...


Without seeing you on the bikes or how they were set up, it's difficult to say that you liked the Allez because of the more relaxed geo. Compared to the TCR and CAAD10, it is more relaxed, but only slightly - and the Defy is more relaxed than the Allez, yet you liked the Allez better. 

Sometimes it's that the geometry/ fit of a given bike 'just works' for a rider - sometimes it's broader, where fit, ride and handling all feel right. Whatever the reason, IME finding reasons to not go back to the bike shop 'just yet' during a test ride is a sign worth noting, probably because that's how I felt before I bought one of my current bikes.  

I think you're going about this the right way, and if you find that the Specialized sticks in your mind give it a second test ride and decide from there, but other bikes you may want to consider before deciding are the Scott Speedters and Felt 'F' and 'Z' series. Jamis Venturas are also worth a look IMO, and there are others.

Regarding pricing, you can always _ask_ for a discount (or offer a price), just be prepared for the owner/ manager to decline. I can't recall what the bike MSRP'd in the states last year, but $1300 seems about right. 

Not sure what a newbie 'works' package is, but if it's all the post purchase accessories, thn yes, you could mention tapping that LBS as a resource to see if they can discount the bike and/ or discount the accessories. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## high_contrast (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you PJ for that valuable info!

I called a few shops and one of them recommended last years' Scott S20 so I'll give that a whirl.

In terms of the "works", I meant shoes, pedals, helmet, shorts, etc.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

high_contrast said:


> Thank you PJ for that valuable info!
> 
> I called a few shops and one of them recommended last years' Scott S20 so I'll give that a whirl.
> 
> In terms of the "works", I meant shoes, pedals, helmet, shorts, etc.


The S20 is a nicely spec'd bike and will likely be discounted, but (as you know) it has to fit and feel right, and the test ride will help determine that.

I thought the 'works' might be the accessories, but thanks for clarifying. In order of importance, first and foremost is the helmet, with (IMO) padded shorts/ bibs coming in a close second. Jerseys and a pedal system are definite pluses, but if finances are tight, they aren't what I'd consider essentials and can wait awhile.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

high_contrast said:


> I'm shopping around for my first road bike to use for weekend rides and 1 or 2 triathlons a year. So far I've test rode:
> 
> 1) Giant 2011 TCR 1
> 2) Giant 2011 Defy 1
> ...


if you liked the allez, you liked the allez. 1300 seems like the right MSRP, but seems high for the street price. maybe look for a 2010 with the same specs and save 30%? 

also, the CAAD10 is going to have the best resale, fwiw. if this is a bike you will keep for 10 years, then that doesn't matter. if you are the type of person to jump into things wallet first and feel like you will upgrade every year, you may want to keep that in the back of your mind. i wouldn't consider that over fit, or how you feel on the bike--but all things being equal, it's something to consider. 

check out the Felt F75 or Z85, too.


----------



## high_contrast (Apr 3, 2011)

The Canadian MSRP was actually 1600 so 1379 is still somewhat of a sale price.

It's pretty much down to these 3 bikes and it's a very difficult decision.

1) 2011 Giant TCR 1 - new 105, great value, most attractive to me, least expensive
2) 2010 Specialized Allez Elite - old 105 (untidy), best fit
3) 2011 Cannondale CAAD10 5 - best frame, best for resell, best bang for buck

I can only spend up to 1900 for bike and all the necessary beginner accessories so the TCR1 or the Allez Elite are calling out to me but I feel like the CAAD10 is the best choice and I should just get the bike and helmut/shoes/pedals/shorts for now.

I guess the other beginner accessories I'd like are jersey, bottle cages, bottles, gloves, saddle bag, tools, pump, computer, lock.


----------



## the goat lord (Mar 6, 2011)

I actually bought a 2010 Allez Elite a couple months ago and paid 1200 for it. My only real complaint is they put cheap breaks on it but so far it has been a very sturdy and comfortable bike. I'm planning on getting a felt for my next but I'm very happy with the allez you're looking at for the time being! But like others have said, go with what is comfortable for you. You're going to be stuck on it for hours at a time after all


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

high_contrast said:


> The Canadian MSRP was actually 1600 so 1379 is still somewhat of a sale price.
> 
> It's pretty much down to these 3 bikes and it's a very difficult decision.
> 
> ...


I'm not knocking the CAAD because it's a nice bike, but I wouldn't automatically assume it'll have the best resale of any bikes listed. IME success (or lack thereof) selling used has a lot to do with linking the right product with the right buyer. If someone comes along that has the money but isn't looking for an aggressive riding position, the CAAD won't be their top pick. And sorry, but I find the comment "old 105 (untidy)" amusing. It's last years iteration and works great. :thumbsup: 

I suggest buying based on the here and now - on intended uses and fit, rather than at some point in the future and basing the purchase on questionable criteria. If you _do_, then the odds of you selling the bike sooner rather than later _will _ likely increase.


----------



## high_contrast (Apr 3, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not knocking the CAAD because it's a nice bike, but I wouldn't automatically assume it'll have the best resale of any bikes listed. IME success (or lack thereof) selling used has a lot to do with linking the right product with the right buyer. If someone comes along that has the money but isn't looking for an aggressive riding position, the CAAD won't be their top pick. And sorry, but I find the comment "old 105 (untidy)" amusing. It's last years iteration and works great. :thumbsup:
> 
> I suggest buying based on the here and now - on intended uses and fit, rather than at some point in the future and basing the purchase on questionable criteria. If you _do_, then the odds of you selling the bike sooner rather than later _will _ likely increase.


I think you're definitely right about thinking now and letting current needs be the focus of this purchase. Thanks again.

I don't have a huge issue with last year's 105 but I started out looking at 2011 bikes with the tucked cables so I came to appreciating the "neatness" a bit more. :wink5:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

high_contrast said:


> I think you're definitely right about thinking now and letting current needs be the focus of this purchase. Thanks again.
> 
> I don't have a huge issue with last year's 105 but *I started out looking at 2011 bikes with the tucked cables so I came to appreciating the "neatness" a bit more*. :wink5:


Understood, and I'm sure if you end up with a group with under bar tape cable routing you'll be fine, but I tend to prefer the more 'tried and true' technologies that have been on the market for a few years. IME the more hi-tech things become, the tighter the tolerances need to be for smooth operation.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

If the Allez fits the best, then the Allez would be the bike to get! Should go w/ fit and feel over other things! Just my .02.


----------

